# Found New Queen



## BeeMusick (Jun 2, 2021)

While checking a hive, we found two queens fighting. We captured one and put her in a new box with a few bees, brood and honey. We closed the hive entrance of a couple days. I looked in the box (without removing frames) right before I opened the entrance. Some bees had died, so there were only a few left. Not sure if the hive is queenless. SO bees from a hive next to it start robbing. They are a very active hive. Now it looks like some of the active hive bees have taken up shop in the new hive. The hive is full of bees, (to many for new born and bigger. IMO) and it looks like they are trying to protect the hive. I thought the active hive may have been on route to a swarm. Would they just move next door? Does this mean the queen probably died? 
I saw what looked like bees trying to pull the wings off a few bees. 
Also saw a group of 5 or 6 bees in a circle with their heads touching. They didn't crawl around just sat there like they were having a discussion, or sharing dinner.


----------



## BeeMusick (Jun 2, 2021)

OK I just found out, the bees were not guarding the hive they were killing protector bees. Man, Now What?


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

I would put robber screens on and/or entrance reducers ASAP.

For the circle of bees was there a queen in the middle. I have seen hives do this around a queen


----------

